# One of a kind Texas whiskey bottle



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is my prized Texas whiskey bottle!! It's a half pint strapsided flask that reads: 

 A.F. HORNBACK
 WHITESBORO, TEX
 T.J. MONARCH WHISKEY
 SPECIALTY
 and a embossed anchor on the back of flask!!

 A.F. HORNBACK is listed in 1882 & 1884 in the Texas Gazetteer! 

 Ken


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice flask indeed...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 17, 2013)

sweet!


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 18, 2013)

Cool Flask, Can we get a pic of the back side with the anchor ?


----------



## Asterx (Jan 18, 2013)

Great flask, I've never seen the Anchors embossed on the reverse. Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2013)

What a bottle.  I'll bet you're proud of that baby.  I guess it should be assigned a McKearin number with that anchor, GXIII-?


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 18, 2013)

Killer!  Whitesboro bottles are very rare for any type.  Much less a whiskey.  Did you get it from one of our old time collectors?  Or come across it by chance?

 Brad


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for the comments!  It's never been in a collection except now. This bottle has everything going for it mint condition, age, color, anchor and rare Texas town.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 18, 2013)

I would put it in the top five for sure of known texas whiskeys.  Damn fine bottle sir!

 Brad


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 18, 2013)

Brad, 
     Thanks ! What are the other four Texas whiskeys? I know of the Neff & Duff Iron Front but don't know of the others.

 Ken


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 19, 2013)

In my opinion they are the two different Neff and duff variants, the sedbury knife edge peach flask, the yellow Marshall Texas druggist/whiskey flask,  and your flask.  I am trying to work a deal for a show stopper whiskey.  It is a super early applied top olive amber 1/6th j.j. Schott and Co Galveston Texas. It is the earliest of all the Texas whiskey bottles I've ever seen.   If I get it done I will shoot you some pics.  Thanks for sharing.  Are you going to the Mississippi show next week?  I will be riding through your area on my way.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

I only know of the pumpkinseed flask with Neff & Duff on it. I know of the Jefferson Flask, yellow/greenish Fry Drug store from Marshall. Their are acouple of bottles I think are better than the ones you listed they are:  OAK HALL SALOON with picture of a oak tree from Ennis Texas it's in a clear square bitters bottle that one I dug in Dallas in 1998 but it was broken. The other one is from New Braunfels I added a picture.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is the New Braunfels bottle.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's the Jefferson bottle.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

The Marhsall bottle from Fry Drug store.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is the only type of Neff & Duff I know of.  Next to it is the Silver King Saloon Austin Tex.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

I wish I had the bottles but I dont. I only have the Whitesboro bottle, I just want other collectors to see Awesome whiskey bottles from Texas!! If other collectors have Texas whiskey bottles please share I would love to get a copy of them for my data base.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

I forgot one of the prettiest label under glass (LUG) bottles I have seen! 

 Man, I LOVE TEXAS WHISKIES!!!!



 KEN


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a Neff duff without the spider webbing.  That is one killer flask.  I like the embossed 5th and 6th sizes the most.  I would love to see the Ennis bottle.  It is one that I have not seen.  When you dug a busted one in Dallas was it in a dump?  One of our members here that is a partner of mine knows the ennis area well.  It will give some new drive.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 19, 2013)

I have held that sedberry enough times that I know given the chance I would over pay for it   With me being a patent medicine collector, and sedberry producing medicine it really would fit my collection


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2013)

Hellacious whiskeys.  That yellow Fry is something else!  This is the only Texas bottle I have.  A guy threw it in with an Americus, Ga. flask we were trading for.  Ain't no telling how it got to my part of the country.


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 19, 2013)

Jimbo, 
   Great bottle!   I have acouple but never had the chance to buy one.
 Thanks for sharing, if you ever want to sell it i would be interested and any Tx pre pro shots.

 Ken


----------



## jptech (Jan 19, 2013)

super flask - well done


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a great top on that flask Jimbo.   Looks almost like a citrate top.  That is one he'll of a throw in flask.


----------



## Asterx (Jan 19, 2013)

Its a Beaut! Good gets []


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2013)

Man...you folks are making me drool.  Here is one of my favorite Texas whiskeys...just because of the name!


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2013)

And here is a heartbreaker...


----------



## wantedtxwhiskeys (Jan 21, 2013)

nhpharm, 
    Those are both good bottles, I love the name of the whiskey! Thanks for sharing and here is another of my whiskey bottles I really like.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 1, 2021)

wantedtxwhiskeys said:


> The Marhsall bottle from Fry Drug store.


killer flask


----------



## willieboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Strap sided flasks are rare from most southern states.  Add an anchor the the reverse and the "wow factor" go way up.  I am the proud owner of an aqua quart size strap sided flask embossed ROGERS, MARTYN & COMPANY/ ORLANDO, FLA.  It is embossed using a round slug plate and has an applied top.  Large anchor on the reverse.  It is the only one I know of.  Since I am a Florida bottle collector I really enjoy showing it to others.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 5, 2021)

willieboy said:


> Strap sided flasks are rare from most southern states.  Add an anchor the the reverse and the "wow factor" go way up.  I am the proud owner of an aqua quart size strap sided flask embossed ROGERS, MARTYN & COMPANY/ ORLANDO, FLA.  It is embossed using a round slug plate and has an applied top.  Large anchor on the reverse.  It is the only one I know of.  Since I am a Florida bottle collector I really enjoy showing it to others.View attachment 216605


Nice i have an aqua one like this smaller size I believe and has an anchor on the bottom no embossing sadly picked it up at an antique store for 5 bucks.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow-love that Orlando flask!


----------

